
Open Machine Learning Course - mjhough
https://mlcourse.ai/
======
killthekitten
Actually, I am surprised to find it here. I've jumped into Data Science with
one of the earliest iterations of this course, and can't recommend it enough.

It's just enough to start doing, but compared to other MOOCs it also requires
to up your math skills (I've skipped every piece of theory that required a
math proof to go further).

But the real gem for me were the homework assignments. 1\. Totally doable with
just a laptop (no GPUs / tons of memory required). 2\. Interesting enough to
not quit. 3\. Much better than just a questionnaire that you get from other
courses.

------
anthillsoft
Thanks for sharing the link! Anyone have any experience as to whether this is
more comprehensive than deeplearning.ai? Seems to me that maybe this one
should be followed first and maybe followed by deeplearning.ai to focus only
on the deep learning part.

I have limited experience with Machine Learning (did the original Andrew Ng
MOOC a few years ago) but would like to become a practitioner (actual research
in ML would be too advanced for me given my degree).

------
BenjaminBlair
I heard Python is very on the rise right now. Thank you for sharing, looks
interesting if it won't be too hard for me. JavaScript person here.

~~~
umichguy
Python in definitely one of the easier languages to learn if you have some
basic programming experience. You will definitely be fine with your
background.

I never learned/used Java. I only had some C and Matlab/Octave experience, I
was able to pick up Python OK. I am no expert by any means but can do the
basics and stuff. I mainly use it for data analysis.

